# Using a Laser Pointer for Aiming Drills



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

I am looking to incorporate a laser pointer in my aiming drills and I was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers on where to attach the pointer on a sight with pins and a sight with a scope so that I can do some aiming drills. 

Thanks.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

just use a weaver mount a i inch scope ring and mount it to your sight bar

i used this setup 20 yrs ago


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks TargetShooter2!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

aiming with a laser....... the pros cant do it, please let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> aiming with a laser....... the pros cant do it, please let me know how it works out for you.


Why can't pros use them for aiming drills?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

mike 66 said:


> aiming with a laser....... the pros cant do it, please let me know how it works out for you.


Yes, please expand on why lasers are bad for aiming drills. Explanations to a genuine question are more useful than dismissive snark.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

never said they were bad, just saying let me know how it goes.........


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The only way that I've heard of a laser being useful for aiming drills is to point it where the archer can't see the dot while aiming. Then video the dot movement. Long slow range of movement usually equals DL too long. Short jerky ROM is usually DL too short. However, your stabilizers can affect this too.

If an archer can see the dot, it's too easy to become focused on the dot and not on form and of course form is the whole point of a drill. 

A friend at my club had one of the red dot scopes mounted on his bow. He was a 50X plus archer. He quickly took it off when he couldn't even shoot a 295 with it. Not because of lack of accuracy, but because he was quickly developing TP with it.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Allen. The risk of developing target panic was something I didn't think of.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

the laser should be used as a coaches aid for teaching , not the shooter for using it as a bow sight system .. as the movement will scare the shooter because the shooter can not hold the laser dot steady in the center so the shooter will bring it back to center then 
punch the release 

it will confirm to the coach what the shooter says he is doing during the process 
draw , anchor , aim , comming on target either top down , side to center and bottom to center , and if there 
is a ripping of the shot process .


since you want to use it for drills , try it out it's cheap to buy and configure then you can post back your comments 
on using it , if it scares you to the point that you think *tp *will bite you address why it effects you .


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

THATS THE REASON I WILL NOT USE THEM ON STUDENTS.............if you not gonna use it all the time. i see no reason to use them for training. i confirm what the shooters is doing by looking at him or her while they shoot. the mind CAN NOT do two things at the same time. the process of doing that will lead to bad things. sorry i didnt reply ive been in the hospital...and im in a lotta pain here. im sorry i had no patience at the time.warbow ..... allen has a way with words . im very blunt.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> if you not gonna use it all the time. i see no reason to use them for training.


Agree. In the end you need to develop your concentration level without it so why bother with the laser?


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Laser aiming is one more in a long line of gimmicks that simply have no chance of supplying a permanent solution.


----------



## nib (Mar 21, 2012)

I think they work well for setting up your stabs. 
Have someone else judge the movement - by the way ..you will not like what you see !


----------

